# The Art of BBQ in NJ



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2008)

Here is a KCBS sanctioned event at the end of the month of May if anyone is interested.

http://theartofbbq.com/



> This event is sanctioned by the KCBS(Kansas City BBQ Society) and the Atlantic City Race Course in Mays Landing, NJ has generously donated the location for our event. Our festival is titled, “The Art of BBQ” and will begin with professionals arriving at 9am on Friday, May 30th. There is an amateur contest for backyard BBQ’ers on Friday, May 30th 10am-6pm (no general admittance).


----------



## Finney (May 14, 2008)

I got a phone call from them wanting me to come up there to compete... I told them Bill the Grill Guy wouldn't let me.  LOL


----------



## Rag1 (May 14, 2008)

He said I could go, but had to drag Larry with me....a deal breaker there. :roll:


----------

